# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  داروسازی آزاد

## Mobham

سلام بچه 
من داروسازی آزاد تهران قبول شدم میخواستم ببینم ما هم مثل داروسازی دولتی طرح داریم؟

----------


## M_1886

سلام.موفق باشید.جسارتا می تونم بپرسم شهریه ترم یک چقدر شد؟

----------


## Nima_lovee

> سلام بچه 
> من داروسازی آزاد تهران قبول شدم میخواستم ببینم ما هم مثل داروسازی دولتی طرح داریم؟


تا جايي كه اطلاع دارم طرح كه قطعا داريم ولي تعهد نداريم ( يعنى مدركمونو موقع فارغ التحصيلي ميدن بهمون)

----------


## ladylroz

وای خوش به حالتون مشاور من میشین؟کی قبول شدین؟

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام بچه 
> من داروسازی آزاد تهران قبول شدم میخواستم ببینم ما هم مثل داروسازی دولتی طرح داریم؟


بله دارید!

----------


## Rafolin403

> وای خوش به حالتون مشاور من میشین؟کی قبول شدین؟


شما هرکیو که دانشجوی رشته ی مورد علاقتون باشه رو به عنوان مشاور قبول دارید؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Reza.k

> سلام بچه 
> من داروسازی آزاد تهران قبول شدم میخواستم ببینم ما هم مثل داروسازی دولتی طرح داریم؟


سلام وقتتون بخیر
بله

----------


## genzo

*بله طرح دارین 
حالا چه دانشگاه ازاد باشه چه دولتی*

----------


## Mobham

> سلام.موفق باشید.جسارتا می تونم بپرسم شهریه ترم یک چقدر شد؟


15

----------


## Nima_lovee

> 15


خودگرداني ديگه؟

----------


## M_1886

> 15


وای با این شرایط کلا به دانشگاه آزاد نباید اصلا فکر کنم.خدا به پدر و مادرها کمک کنه

----------


## Mobham

> خودگرداني ديگه؟


بله

----------


## Nima_lovee

> وای با این شرایط کلا به دانشگاه آزاد نباید اصلا فکر کنم.خدا به پدر و مادرها کمک کنه


قيمت دارو آزاد عاديش حدود نه ميليونه . خودگردانه كه پونزده.
پزشكي شهريه آزاد عادي ٨٧٠٠ و خودگردان ١٤٧٠٠ هستش

----------


## reza2018

دوستان داروی سازی آزاد یا پردیس در منطقه 3  حدودا چه رتبه ای  لازم داره؟

----------


## Mobham

> قيمت دارو آزاد عاديش حدود نه ميليونه . خودگردانه كه پونزده.
> پزشكي شهريه آزاد عادي ٨٧٠٠ و خودگردان ١٤٧٠٠ هستش


بله دقیقا درست میگین دارو آزاد عادی دوستم ۱۰ تومن شهریه داده ولی پردیس های دانشگاه شهریه شان همانند پردیس دانشگاه های دولتی هست

----------


## eli_j_p

سلام.ببخشید با چه رتبه ای دارو ازاد اوردین؟

----------


## Mobham

> سلام.ببخشید با چه رتبه ای دارو ازاد اوردین؟


من رتبه زیرگروه دو ۲۵۰۰ بود

----------


## Ruby

> دوستان داروی سازی آزاد یا پردیس در منطقه 3  حدودا چه رتبه ای  لازم داره؟



*پردیسش نهایتا تا  رتبه 2900  میگیره.
ولی من با 3هزار هم دیده که پردیس دارو اوردن تو منطقه دو البته*

----------


## eli_j_p

> من رتبه زیرگروه دو ۲۵۰۰ بود


منطقه یک ؟

----------


## Mobham

> منطقه یک ؟


بله

----------


## Ali jk

> وای خوش به حالتون مشاور من میشین؟کی قبول شدین؟


بهترين مشاور خودتي
بشين برنامه بريز و بخون

----------


## Ali jk

> سلام بچه 
> من داروسازی آزاد تهران قبول شدم میخواستم ببینم ما هم مثل داروسازی دولتی طرح داریم؟


طرح ٢ ساله رو همه پسرا بايد برن
ذاتا بجاي سربازيه
ولي اگه معاف باشي يا سربازي رفته باشي اينو باز هم ميري فقط بعنوان مسول فني محسوب ميشي
البته اگه تخصص قبول شي نميري

----------


## mlt

_علی این pharm d/phd چی هست؟ مثل اینکه قراره تا چند ساله اینده تصویب و ابلاغش کنن براتون




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali jk


طرح ٢ ساله رو همه پسرا بايد برن
ذاتا بجاي سربازيه
ولي اگه معاف باشي يا سربازي رفته باشي اينو باز هم ميري فقط بعنوان مسول فني محسوب ميشي
البته اگه تخصص قبول شي نميري


_

----------


## reza2018

> بله


جسارتا ممکن درصد های کنکور امسالتون رو بگید؟

----------


## Mobham

> جسارتا ممکن درصد های کنکور امسالتون رو بگید؟


ادبیات ۴۰ عربی ۴۰ دینی۶۰ زبان ۷۰ زمین ۲۰ ریاضی ۴۵ زیست ۷۶ فیزیک ۷۳ شیمی ۷۵

----------


## mlt

_زیر گروه 1 یادت نیست؟میخوام ببینم زمین چقدر رتبه پایین اورد




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ehsan379


من رتبه زیرگروه دو ۲۵۰۰ بود


_

----------


## Mobham

> _زیر گروه 1 یادت نیست؟میخوام ببینم زمین چقدر رتبه پایین اورد_


فکر کنم ۳۲۰۰ بود

----------

